# Bathing in the winter



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

What is your bathing routine in winter? I got Hazel in July and my norm would be bath / towel dry as best I can / snuggle bag on the couch with me for an hr + then put her back in her cage. 

When I bathed her tonight I was tempted to blow dry her but since I had not yet had a chance to ask about it...I didn't because I worried about not only the heat but the blowing on her. 

So I towel dried, snuggle bagged, put her back in her cage for a while with an extra fleece in the bag....then when I took her out again tonight made sure she had a fresh snuggle bag when she went back in so I knew it was not holding any moisture at all. 


What's the blow drying deal ? I've read people do this but it's never really explained how it is done safely. 

I just kinda worry because they are not easy to dry and seem damp for so long.


----------



## CourtneyFaye (Jul 31, 2011)

I think it would be scary for them! With the loud noise plus the blast of air! Also, a hair dryer may be to hot for their sensitive skin. And I think it would dry out their skin.

To dry my hedgehog, I put a couple towels in the dryer for a couple minutes so they are warm. When the first towel get damp and chilly, I switch to the other one. Sometimes I will put her on a heating pad on its lowest setting which she seems to like


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Many people use a hair dryer and although I have never tried it, it would totally depend on the individual hedgehog how receptive they would be to it. I've had a few that probably would have been okay with it.

What I do is either put the heating pad on low under their cage for a few hours after bath, or I give them a mitten warmer. Right after bath I use numerous dry towels or usually receiving blankets to try and get them as dry as possible before they go back to their cage. Upping the cage temp a degree or two F is also a good idea. 

I also pick a good evening for a bath. If a storm or drop in temperature is predicted, or it's bitter cold or windy, I don't bath. Those are the times that is more risky for the power to go out.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmmm I have one blow dryer I use for grooming my Pom that has a warm/lo setting vs hot/full blast...I'll give that a try perhaps next time. Just seems she stays damp a long time and it worries me. I've tried the heating pad idea under her cage but she & her bag seem damp still hrs later. Warm but damp lol.


----------



## anthylorrel (Nov 9, 2011)

The breeder I purchased my hedgehog from told me that she blow dries all her hedgies after bath time and that they actually seem to enjoy the warm. Just make sure to use a low setting, and don't hold it very close to them.


----------



## Torston (Aug 28, 2011)

I have given Bos a quick blow dry after a bath on occasion. My dryer has a low heat and low speed setting that I use, and I make sure that it's just very quick passes over him, never prolonged in one spot. Bosley doesn't seem to mind it at all really, and I haven't had any dry skin problems with him. There's still cuddles after though, cause they are awesome.


----------

